# New Additions!!!



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

These beauties where born July 11, 2008 safe and sound.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## Mommyof3PreciousDoggies (Jul 9, 2008)

Congrats! They are very precious!


----------



## Brattina88 (Jul 2, 2008)

AWWW! How precious!!
I love Great Danes, and will hopefully get one in the future!


----------



## bellamicuore (Jun 16, 2008)

Aww!!! So cute!


----------



## KenRC51 (Jul 13, 2008)

wow, those pups are cute, how many did you have? I only counted 9. It must be hard taking care of all those puppies.


----------



## WhiteDogHouse (Jul 10, 2008)

The are absolutely incredible! Mom looks pooped!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

We had a total of 11 puppies! Mom is pooped, but taking perfect care of all the little ones!


----------



## Apdfranklin (Jun 23, 2008)

I love how one of the small ones is the size of the mamma's paw.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Awww I love how spotty they are! I always like the spotty ones the best as far as Danes go 

Congratulations!


----------



## mastifflover2 (Jul 1, 2008)

ahhhh what precious babies...as you know I love big dogs, lol. Both of my daughters love the Great Dane breed too.


----------



## lil squirt (Aug 19, 2008)

*how cute*

oh my they are so cute. first litter?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

This is our first litter! Its turning out to be a good one at that!

see our website to see more updated pictures!!!www.danespot.com


----------



## danesandhorses (Sep 14, 2008)

You had a great looking litter. A good number of nicely marked Harlequins. Congratulations!


----------



## Luvmypups (Jul 3, 2008)

Awww, how adorable, look forward to seeing them grow.

Elaine


----------



## danesandhorses (Sep 14, 2008)

What a nice looking litter! You have some great marked Harles. I am going to breed my danes Magnum and Hemi and hope to have such a great looking litter! Hemi finaly turned 2. Magnum is 4. What color is the sire of your litter?


----------



## apbtproud (Aug 22, 2008)

Just adorable pups, man I miss puppy breath...


----------



## rose139279 (Oct 9, 2008)

They are so cute ..Congratulations on the litter !!!


----------

